# ALSA: snd-via82xx som no XMMS fica pipocando - resolvido

## domus-br

olá pessoal, 

gostaria de saber pq acotence isso, é simplesmente horrivel ouvir mp3 com um som de pipoca estourando ao fundo, isso nao ocorre somente no XMMS, mas em qualquer outro aplicativo, mas no XMMS é com mais frequencia (estou usando a saida ALSA no xmms)

os procedimentos que fiz foram; instalar o alsa-driver, lib e utils, e logo em seguida, carreguei os modulos:

modprobe snd-via82xx

e

modprobe snd-pcm-oss

tem algum  procedimento especifico para se configurar o alsa no gentoo eliminando esses ruidos desagradaveis??

minha placa é on-board VT82C686 AC97 audio controler

t+

----------

## Festrati

Ola...

o seguinte eu tenho a mesma placa aqui..

so que com o kernel - gentoo-sources 2.4.24

e funciona na boa...

eu soube de problemas desse driver com o kernel 2.6 - 

qual o kernel que vc estah usando?

----------

## nafre

quem sabe o problema poderá ser nas caixas de som já tentou verificar isto!

----------

## domus-br

 *nafre wrote:*   

> quem sabe o problema poderá ser nas caixas de som já tentou verificar isto!

 

acredito que nao seja, pq eu antes de trocar a placa mae, usava aquele modulo trident pra funcionar o som da SIS on-board e saia normal

----------

## domus-br

 *Festrati wrote:*   

> Ola...
> 
> o seguinte eu tenho a mesma placa aqui..
> 
> so que com o kernel - gentoo-sources 2.4.24
> ...

 

eu tenho compilado o 2.4.20, e tenho certeza que o modulo dessa placa esta habilitado mesmo assim, ele nao carrega diz que nao é possivel encontrar o modulo, vou tentar compilar o kernel da serie 2.4.x mais novo ou 2.4.24 e ver se resolve, outra coisa vc esta usando como modulo ou esta nativo?

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu também tenho alguns problemas com o driver via82xx. Uso o driver ALSA embutido no kernel 2.6.0, e sempre que ouço música no XMMS ouço um ruído e às vezes esse "pipocamento". Eu acho que é problema no driver.

----------

## domus-br

ola pessoal venho informar a todos o seguinte, acabei de compilar o kernel 2.4.24 certifiquei e habilitei o som como modulo, abri mao do alsa e posso dizer que o som esta agora perfeito, sem ruidos e nem mesmo "pipocamento" ta excelente obrigado a todos pelas dicas!!   :Smile:   :Cool: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Abriu mão do ALSA? Tá usando OSS?

Eu continuo com o chiado no XMMS com ALSA embutido no kernel...  :Sad: 

----------

## domus-br

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Abriu mão do ALSA? Tá usando OSS?
> 
> Eu continuo com o chiado no XMMS com ALSA embutido no kernel... 

 

bom o OSS nao é aquele comercial?

bom to usando nativo do kernel 2.4.24 mesmo

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe via82cxxx_audio

 

pelo menos este se mostrou bem melhor que do alsa

----------

## fernandotcl

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Abriu mão do ALSA? Tá usando OSS?
> 
> Eu continuo com o chiado no XMMS com ALSA embutido no kernel...  
> 
> bom o OSS nao é aquele comercial?
> ...

 

Eu acho que é esse mesmo. Parece que não é mais comercial, ou a licensa é bem "flexível".

O ALSA "deveria" ser melhor que o OSS. Pelo menos essa era a idéia. Eu nunca tive problemas no kernel 2.4.x, mas agora com os drivers do kernel não tem dado muito certo...

Vou tentar compilar os drivers como módulo, como o site oficial do projeto recomenda, e depois posto os resultados.

----------

## fernandotcl

Compilei o driver como módulo, e parece que não há mais problemas. Não há mais cortes no som com o XMMS e nem em nenhum outro programa  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Festrati

alguns programs são cheio de coisas mesmo...

o rithmbox aqui roda pipocando ja o xmms não  :Smile: 

entranho 

agora com a live (emu10k1) roda que e uma baleza com qq um...

vai saber

----------

## domus-br

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Compilei o driver como módulo, e parece que não há mais problemas. Não há mais cortes no som com o XMMS e nem em nenhum outro programa .

 

boa noticia cara!

mas foi modulo do kernel? qual serie?

----------

## fernandotcl

É o 2.6.2...

----------

## Scirious

Bem, o problema não é com a série do kernel. Essa é uma placa da Analog Devices (uma que vem on-board na placa da ASUS, não?) e o som do ALSA com ela é bem sujo, bem pobre. O OSS possue drivers melhores para essa placa, cujo som sai limpo e sem ruido.

Scirious.

----------

## domus-br

 *Scirious wrote:*   

> Bem, o problema não é com a série do kernel. Essa é uma placa da Analog Devices (uma que vem on-board na placa da ASUS, não?) e o som do ALSA com ela é bem sujo, bem pobre. O OSS possue drivers melhores para essa placa, cujo som sai limpo e sem ruido.
> 
> Scirious.

 

por exempo, eu resolvi meu problema usando o modulo presente na serie 2.4.x, por acaso este mesmo modulo se encontra na serie 2.6.x? estou confundindo que nessa serie do kernel 2.6.x o pessoal optou pelos drivers ALSA, so preciso dessa confirmaçao pq ai, ja quero por um kernel melhor, sem dar treta no meu som e com DMA da placa, pois o 2.4.24 simplesmente desativa

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Scirious wrote:*   

> Bem, o problema não é com a série do kernel. Essa é uma placa da Analog Devices (uma que vem on-board na placa da ASUS, não?)

 

Exato, a minha é a A7V8X.

 *Scirious wrote:*   

> e o som do ALSA com ela é bem sujo, bem pobre. O OSS possue drivers melhores para essa placa, cujo som sai limpo e sem ruido.

 

Interessante, com o driver ALSA como módulo o som está bem limpo.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *domus-br wrote:*   

>  *Scirious wrote:*   Bem, o problema não é com a série do kernel. Essa é uma placa da Analog Devices (uma que vem on-board na placa da ASUS, não?) e o som do ALSA com ela é bem sujo, bem pobre. O OSS possue drivers melhores para essa placa, cujo som sai limpo e sem ruido.
> 
> Scirious. 
> 
> por exempo, eu resolvi meu problema usando o modulo presente na serie 2.4.x, por acaso este mesmo modulo se encontra na serie 2.6.x? estou confundindo que nessa serie do kernel 2.6.x o pessoal optou pelos drivers ALSA, so preciso dessa confirmaçao pq ai, ja quero por um kernel melhor, sem dar treta no meu som e com DMA da placa, pois o 2.4.24 simplesmente desativa

 

Os kernels 2.6 vêm com ALSA, mas também com OSS. Basta desativar ALSA e habilitar OSS, que está descrito como "deprecated".

----------

## domus-br

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *domus-br wrote:*    *Scirious wrote:*   Bem, o problema não é com a série do kernel. Essa é uma placa da Analog Devices (uma que vem on-board na placa da ASUS, não?) e o som do ALSA com ela é bem sujo, bem pobre. O OSS possue drivers melhores para essa placa, cujo som sai limpo e sem ruido.
> 
> Scirious. 
> 
> por exempo, eu resolvi meu problema usando o modulo presente na serie 2.4.x, por acaso este mesmo modulo se encontra na serie 2.6.x? estou confundindo que nessa serie do kernel 2.6.x o pessoal optou pelos drivers ALSA, so preciso dessa confirmaçao pq ai, ja quero por um kernel melhor, sem dar treta no meu som e com DMA da placa, pois o 2.4.24 simplesmente desativa 
> ...

 

esse entao que vem na serie 2.4.x é OSS?

----------

## fernandotcl

Que eu saiba sim  :Very Happy: .

----------

## jcarlos

Boas   :Razz: 

Após atualizar meu kde /p 3.2 tive problemas /c o som que começou a ter um chiado horrível no fundo, estou usando kernel gaming-source-2.4.20-r7 e os drivers alsa e uma placa Ensoniq 1371, anteriormente estava tudo funcionando perfeito. Depios de quebrar a cabeça mexer em varias coisas percebí ser um problema no kmix, me parece que ele mexe e habilita umas coisas que trazem o chiado, aqui no meu caso o que estava habilitado era "sigmatel" ,no kmix do kde3.2 eu marquei o avançadas e fui mexendo em tudo que tinha até descobrir que o tal sigmatel estava ocasionando o chiado. Deixando ele mudo o som ficou perfeito de novo.. e ainda habilitei uns controles em 3d que tinham e deixaram o som melhor ainda..

----------

